# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ruk jathay hai kadam ya souch kar

## eastwast

*
RUK JATHAY HAI KADAM

ruk jathay hai kadam ya souch kar 

jaye jay kha hum tum say ruth kar 

ho gaye hai mohabbat tumay b muj say 

dak lo tum apnay dil say pouch kar

 hamari nejha may basa hai ik to 

hum ku dhakhay ksi ko tumay dhakh kar

us kay bagar zindagi kitni bay rang hai 

souchtay hai hum thani may bath kar

 ho chay phir bhulana mushkil

 math chaho ksi ko tum itna tot kar.
*

----------


## eastwast

*nice one:thumbs: 

ruk jathay hai kadam ya souch kar 

jaye jay kha hum tum say ruth kar 

ho gaye hai mohabbat tumay b muj say 

dak lo tum apnay dil say pouch kar*

----------


## hum tum yaar

*Ruk kate hain kadam nice post wow ......:thumbs: 

*

----------


## eastwast

nice so sweet :thumbs:

----------


## eastwast

nice post

----------


## RAHEN

chahat par kisi ka zor nahi...its an unkilled feeling...keep sharing...nice presentation...:up;

----------


## Muzna

hmmm nice one  :Smile:  thank u for sharing

----------


## eastwast

waki love kiya asi ceez hai ..... reply imran ?

nice sweet .........post  :Smile:

----------


## hina sweet

welldone imran

:thumbs:

----------


## amreen sweet

sweet sharing:thumbs:

----------


## eastwast

nice sharing :captain: 

us kay bagar zindagi kitni bay rang hai 

souchtay hai hum thani may bath kar

----------


## Miss_Sweet

so nice  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## eastwast

ruk jaty hain kadam ........very nice...beautiful :kissing:

----------


## eastwast

muzna thank uuuuuu

----------


## eastwast

hina thank u

----------


## eastwast

rahen sister very thanx

----------


## eastwast

insan love thank u

----------


## eastwast

thank all friends soooooooooooooooo Much
dua go IMRAN KHAN

----------


## eastwast

*nice*

*sweet post wow kill kardiya yaar imran zabardast.

*

----------


## eastwast

awwwwwwwww sweet post :thumbs:

----------


## eastwast

*imran nice one guy*

nice one ............yaar wow sweet post :thumbs:

----------


## ahssas

*very nice ya bhi bohut acha suniya aapne..bohut khoob..mashallah...waqia mein aap ka poems bohut acha hai...*



*
ho chay phir bhulana mushkil:thumbs: 

math chaho ksi ko tum itna tot kar:thumbs:*

----------


## eastwast

jubhi bool raha hon sis very miss you gayeeb mat hoaa karo .hahaha thanx so much .........sister salma

----------

